# Biblical Verse Association Game



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Just like with the Picture Association Game, post a Biblical quote that is associated with the last quote posted. For example:

*Woe unto thee, O land, when thy king is a boy, and your princes feast in the morning.* (Ec. 10:16)

associates with:

*Woe to those who rise up early in the morning, that they may go after strong drink; and continue until night, till wine inflames them!* (Isaiah 5:11)

but only one quote per person, I was just doing that as an example.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Genesis 9:21 NLT

"One day he became drunk on some wine he had made and lay naked in his tent. "


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Gen 38:9

But Onan knew that the offspring would not be his; so whenever he lay with his brother's wife, he spilled his semen on the ground to keep from producing offspring for his brother. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

(bad joke: why was the parakeet named Onan? Because he kept spilling his seed!)

*And the LORD said unto Cain, Where is Abel thy brother? And he said, I know not: Am I my brother's keeper?* Gen 4:9


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Galations 1:11

"Dear brothers and sisters, I solemnly assure you that the Good News of salvation which I preach is not based on mere human reasoning or logic. "


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

?Slaves, obey your earthly masters with fear and trembling, with a sincere heart, as you would Christ, not by the way of eye-service, as people-pleasers, but as slaves of Christ, doing the will of God from the heart.?
?Ephesians 6:5-6


----------

